# nausea/diarrhea after eating



## CaraCakes (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't know what's causing it.. i can't eat without being in the bathroom every 20 minutes afterwards. it's been going on for 3 weeks. my doctor put me on a clear liquid diet. i have fever too. i'm not pregnant either. and no infections.

i had a CT scan this morning (ew. barium.) and the results showed no gallbladder problems, no bowel obstructions, no nothing. 

the liquid diet isn't really helping much. i'm still in the bathroom just as often. 

Food smells good. I still want to eat. but whenever i do, i get sick. 

i tried eating yesterday. i had turkey and mustard on bread. 

2 hours of toilet time ensued. 

i'm worried i'm going to have to go on the liquid shake diet for a while till this stops. 

it's so bad i've had to go on short term disability from work, due to my job basically tying me down to my desk. 

does anyone else suffer from this, if so, any idea on what it might be?


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 8, 2008)

Dear Cara,

I suffer from this affliction as well; have since I was about eleven years old. Mostly when I was stressed out or worried it would hit me. Id eat and then  bathroom time for the rest of the day. I like food, but food hates me, I can rarely eat any meats. I have something called IBS, short of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. If Im upset and eat, Im sick. If Im upset and even THINK of eating I get nauseas. Ask your doctor or a gastronelogist about IBS and they may just give you a diet or some give some fiber tablets to take to help your stomach out. Personally I havent found anything that works except for watching what I eat and being careful with how much I eat. Good luck with your efforts and finding something that works for you.

Sincerely,
Cookie


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2008)

IBS was my first thought, too, Cookie Faerie, but Caracake's sudden onset makes IBS unlikely.

Caracakes, stick with your doctor's advice on this one. We can all share our experiences and stories with you here, but these are just anecdotes, and the sudden onset and severity of your nausea, fever and diarrhea makes it imperative that you stick with your doctor's care for professional medical help.


----------



## Jes (Jan 10, 2008)

for what it's worth:

never underestimate the mind's power to make the body sick, whether something is subconsious or conscious. 

There have been times when I've been sick as you describe for several weeks or even longer--and I think the major issue with me was stress or some underlying psychological thing. I'm not at all suggesting it can't also be medical, but if you're not finding anything in the tests you're taking, consider what's going on in your life, and all the rest.

Some years ago, I got sick as a dog in Egypt, and stayed sick (got worse actually) when I got home. I assumed it was b/c I drank water from the Nile (just a drop!) and/or contaminated water in a water bottle I bought that might have been refilled with tap water before I bought it (a common scam). 

I came home, felt worse and worse, and finally went to get tested to see what I'd picked up. Diagnosis? Nothing. And I thought about it, and realized that in the last few days of the trip, the best in my life, I had started feeling totally apprehensive and miserable to be returning to the same old same old. I was so upset at the thought that my body revolted.

Maybe it's more than 1 thing, in other words, and I hope you get better. Drink your pedialyte/gatorade type stuff (do they make pedialite/lyte for adults?)


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 18, 2008)

well the equivalent of pedialyte for children is Gatorade for us... it does the same thing. Replaces lost electrolytes..so drink heaps of that stuff.. :bow: and also.. I myself have IBS and I can tell you nothing really helps but what the ladies above had said, know your triggers and avoid em. Tho what you're describing doesn't sound like IBS. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Lorna (Jan 19, 2008)

Cara been there and done that! its a pain to say the least so you have my sympathies. I use a Dr of oriental medicine and he thought it was due to problems with digestion, his advice was less red meat which is hard to digest, no soda and no icy cold drinks (this was hard as I love them!) as it makes digestion harder, stick to room temp water or herbal tea. Not to eat late at night so you have food in your stomach when going to bed. I also had some pretty revolting medication to take  Other symptoms of this problem can be bad breath caused by food not digesting properly ...... I dont know if any of this helps or not or gives you something to think about. Follow your Drs advice and have a look at what you are eating and when, see if there are any common traits that you can see which might be triggering it.
Best of luck! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 1, 2008)

Yogurt, maybe?


----------

